# Can't install network controller



## baps

Short version:

I can get internet through an ethernet cable but not wireless. Device Manager says the drivers are not installed. I have tried:
- installing the appropriate drivers from the website (doesn't help)
- uninstalling the controller and rebooting (says installation fails)
- doing 'update driver' using Windows Update (it can't find a driver)

It is a Samsung NP300V4Z-SOCTH, running Win7 64 bit.

The device ID is:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0896&SUBSYS_50058086&REV_34
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0896&SUBSYS_50058086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0896&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0896&CC_0280

The website I got the drivers from is http://www.samsung.com/th/support/model/NP300V4Z-S0CTH-downloads?isManualDownload=true

I installed all the ones that said they were for w7x64.

I also tried the ones for similar models from the US Samsung site.

The long version of the story involves a crash requiring repair using a w7 installation disk - some issue with boot loaders I think. I can give more details if it might be useful, but hopefully there is a quick fix.

I don't think the computer came with a rescue disk or driver disk, and if it did, I don't have it. Also, for some reason System Restore only has one restore point, and that was about the time the crash happened, and restoring to then didn't help. I don't have a recent backup disk image.

Thanks


----------



## johnb35

The driver you need is an Intel driver but that's as much as I know right now as I'm on my phone.  Can help you better when I get home.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

johnb35 said:


> The driver you need is an Intel driver but that's as much as I know right now as I'm on my phone.  Can help you better when I get home.



downloadcentre.intel.com


----------



## johnb35

The file you need is labeled 

Windows 7 (64bit)  15.0.0.75  Wireless LAN INTEL  11/29/2011  MULTI LANGUAGE  68.47 MB 

Can't give you the direct download link as they don't have it setup that way.


----------



## baps

*Solved*

I had installed that several times with no effect. This time I ran the 'wifi only' installer first, which also didn't seem to work, then ran 'setup' and 'repair' and it did work.

Not sure what was wrong before, but thanks.


----------

